# Unknown Cichlid



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I bought this from a mixed cichlid tank and can not identify it i know the tank is small but this is only for photography shots of my fish.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

*fish*

melanochromis auratus


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ty for the help


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

If you have the auratus in the tank with those gouramis, you might consider doing some rearranging soon....or you WILL lose your gouramis.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

he or she is in a different tank the kissing is living peacfully with a male paradise and my other male and female paradise is living together breeding right now and my oscar lives by its self and the auratus lives by its self


----------

